# Humble and Kind!



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2016)

This version is by the writer;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2016)

Tim Mcgraw's version;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2016)

Tyler Ward and Diamond White's version;


----------

